# Side saddle lessons in Cornwall?



## lisa-tredellans (21 September 2018)

Can anyone point me in the direction of somewhere that gives a good beginners side saddle lesson in Cornwall? 
Thanks


----------



## Shady (21 September 2018)

That's so strange that i saw this as i was looking today for a friend who wants normal lessons for himself and his daughter and i saw that Wheal Buller do half hour side saddle lessons, can't tell you if they are any good myself but feedback for the centre looks fine.
https://www.cornishridingholidays.co.uk/session-prices/
hope that works.


----------



## Quigleyandme (22 September 2018)

The Sidesaddle Association website has an instructor list.


----------

